# z axis problem



## bhavin_parikh (Apr 27, 2012)

i have cnc 1200/2400/120 with stepper motor and yako drives the problem is with z axis.......can any one help


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

bhavin_parikh said:


> i have cnc 1200/2400/120 with stepper motor and yako drives the problem is with z axis.......can any one help



Welcome to the forum.

Are you able to describe what the problem is?


----------

